# Incra router table , imperial or metric ?



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys , I put the kibosh on GI and JessEm and I am about to order Incras router table ,there fence and there router lift 2 . I'll build the area below as I want storage for bits and a dust removal system . Plus I need it to match the height of my TS so it's only going to be just under 34" high as I want it to double as an outfield table to .
My question is there offering it in both imperial and metric so I was wondering which would you guys prefer ? 
Although we do a lot of metric in Canada I was debating to go with the imperial version


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It really does not matter, Rick.

Go with what you want to use. The only point to keep in mind is that most plans and templates in US will be in Imperial.

Imperial cutters may also be more readily available.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> It really does not matter, Rick.
> 
> Go with what you want to use. The only point to keep in mind is that most plans and templates in US will be in Imperial.
> 
> Imperial cutters may also be more readily available.


Thanks as you make some good points , imperial it is . If no responded I was going to go with imperial.
Time to order my new shiny aluminum anodized toy!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

James is right on for the US. Even though Metric is making big inroads due to everything we get now being imported and usually sized somewhere between metric & SAE. There's actually a guy (Bob) who came up with a rule that uses the best of both systems. Funny that he named it the "Bob rule". I think the Metric/SAE argument is a conspiracy to make the stateside guy's buy two sets of everything. (I'm dumb enough to do it). If you can get used to using both you will probably like Metric. No fractions.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Rick, I really think it depends on the system you are the most familiar with. Just go with what you recognize most easily. For me that would be Imperial. A very good choice on the Incra by the way.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for the replies guys . Wouldn't you know it but the GI table and lift got shipped .
They told me not to worry as they would just keep it in stock . Funny as anything else GI that I ordered took a month just to start the shipping? 

After studying the Incra system the GI fence seems antiquated at best . The engineers at GI must all be ex employees of GM as that's about there speed .

So I'm sure looking forward to seeing this Incra lift ,table and fence!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I'm getting a little down here as my router table dreams may have gone up in smoke 
I have spent over 7 grand at Winsor plywood in the past few years so maybe there taking that into consideration as they were pretty good about it , but I gotta tell you a feel like a POS for reneging on this order .
I believe when you order something your obligated to buy it if it has in fact shipped . So this is a tough one . Buy the GI with the antiquated under designed piece of crap fence system , or order the Incra ? 
I wish I could just pay the freight and have it shipped back to the French part of Canada .

I should have joined the forum and did my research before I jumped into the GI product line of router tables. I suspect it will be ok , but it's still no Incra.
How the heck do you even do fine adjustments on a router table fence without the adjuster that the Incra system utilized anyways?


----------



## ronboult (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi RainMan1
I think you have made a mistake not choosing the Jessem Excell 2 Master Lift.
The rise & fall handle under the table is just brilliant. Works like a dream with the digital readout. Micro adjustments of cutter height are so easy. I used to have the first model Jessem Lift with above the table adjustment and I would never go back to that system.

I have added an Incra Wonder fence instead of the Jessem Fence. Best of both worlds.

I agree Jessem are very poor for direct customer service but their products are OK and my local Jessem agent is OK
Cheers
Ron


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ronboult said:


> Hi RainMan1
> I think you have made a mistake not choosing the Jessem Excell 2 Master Lift.
> The rise & fall handle under the table is just brilliant. Works like a dream with the digital readout. Micro adjustments of cutter height are so easy. I used to have the first model Jessem Lift with above the table adjustment and I would never go back to that system.
> 
> ...


Geez Ron if only the Jessem router table wasn't deeper , cause if a guy was to oust jessems fence and use an Incra fence adjuster with Incra's fence , then you'd have the best of both worlds! 
I guess a guy could fab something up to attach the Incra adjuster to the rear . Ron are you using the Incra fence adjuster too, or just there fence , and if so are there any pictures? 
Wow you got me thinking


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ron I have to admit that changing a router bit height with a crank threw the top of a lift does seem awfully antiquated . Why the engineers at Incra can't realize this is beyond me .
Can't someone just look at the most common issues and wrap them all up into one? 
I guess there's patents to deal with in some circumstances . Maybe someday Incra and jessem will merge and will all be happy .
I heard FedEx and UPS are merging , there going to call it FedUp


----------



## ronboult (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi RainMan1 

I purchased the Incra Wonder fence in the stand alone version. It comes with adjustable clamps for the side of the router table. 

My ultimate solution will be to remove the Router Lift Excell 11 from its stand and mount it as the RH extension of my saw table. I have an Excalibur Saw fence with digital readout and I am fabricating brackets to attach the Wonder fence to the T slots in the the top of my Saw Fence. With this arrangement I will have Digital Readout on both depth & width of cut and the saw table will handle sheets up to 900mm wide. 
By the way having the crank handle under the table on the Jessem Excell Lift makes changing router bits a breeze.

Unfortunately as a new member with only made a few posts I am not yet eligible to post photos. Maybe in the next week or so.
Cheers
Ron




RainMan1 said:


> Geez Ron if only the Jessem router table wasn't deeper , cause if a guy was to oust jessems fence and use an Incra fence adjuster with Incra's fence , then you'd have the best of both worlds!
> I guess a guy could fab something up to attach the Incra adjuster to the rear . Ron are you using the Incra fence adjuster too, or just there fence , and if so are there any pictures?
> Wow you got me thinking


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ronboult said:


> Hi RainMan1
> 
> I purchased the Incra Wonder fence in the stand alone version. It comes with adjustable clamps for the side of the router table.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Ron . I have to say that when I seen the table saw version of the fence I nearly fell over . What an incredible setup threw and threw .
It's very tempting but I just assembled my saw.
Looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Maybe someday Incra and jessem will merge and will all be happy .


JessEm makes the lift for Incra. The JessEm Mast-R-Lift II and the Incra Mast-R-Lift II are essentially the same lift.



RainMan1 said:


> I heard FedEx and UPS are merging , there going to call it FedUp


Hilarious!! I like that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok it's done . I ordered threw Incra today as I was to slow on amazon and my table was gone . Because of the cost of freight and brokerage I got it sent across the border to Montana shipping outlet , so I'll pick it up when it arrives . A 45 minute drive to get there so it's not to bad as were close to the border here in Cranbrook . The bad news is I won't have my new toy for weeks , where as via amazon I could have had it in mere days . Oh well , such is life  
I should mention that I did not have the option to get the LS 25 positioner with the table on amazon , and to future proof myself I wanted that over the LS17 

Here's what the order looks like 

Item	Qty (Required)	Price	Grand Total
RTCOMBO-3	Daily Deal - Router Fence and Table Combo - 3
[please select the LS model:LS 25 Super System]
[Options:1/32” Imperial Scales]
[RT combo-3 plate options:Without Plate]	1	$697.00	$697.00
WHEELKIT	INCRA Router Stand Wheel Kits
1	$49.95	$49.95
JE05010	JessEm Pow-R-Tek Remote Router Switch
1	$49.95	$49.95
INCRA Mast-R-Lift II	INCRA Mast-R-Lift II Router Lift
[Options:Without router]	1	$349.00	$349.00
JE04016	JessEm Paralign Feather Board (Double Pack)
2	$36.95


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok it's done . I ordered threw Incra today as I was to slow on amazon and my table was gone . Because of the cost of freight and brokerage I got it sent across the border to Montana shipping outlet , so I'll pick it up when it arrives .
> Here's what the order looks like
> 
> Item	Qty (Required)	Price	Grand Total
> ...


That's a very nice set-up, if I say so myself.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> That's a very nice set-up, if I say so myself.


Gareth I kinda suspected you'd like this setup lol 

Now for the waiting . Why couldn't I be rich instead of gorgeous so I could have new toys coming in most days of the year darn it.
This TAA is killing my visa lol . (Tool Addiction Affliction ) oh well , there's worse habits


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok one thing I didn't see on there site was those things with handles on them to push material threw so you don't loose a finger or 3 . Maybe there called push blocks lol .
Any suggestions?


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Gareth I kinda suspected you'd like this setup lol
> 
> Now for the waiting . Why couldn't I be rich instead of gorgeous so I could have new toys coming in most days of the year darn it.
> This TAA is killing my visa lol . (Tool Addiction Affliction ) oh well , there's worse habits


We'll have to start an international club.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> We'll have to start an international club.


Well my licence plate says it all . I may not have money but I gots lots eh tools


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Well my licence plate says it all . I may not have money but I gots lots eh tools


Dirt poor and tool rich!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> Dirt poor and tool rich!


LOL Good one 

I had a good laugh as there's a van in town from the investors group , and there plate says INVEST . I have to park beside it someday and get a picture


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok so I just purchased the clean sweep router rings and the lower cabinet .Was going to build the lower part but thought they engineered this system so go that route.
Seeing as I have an Incra router plate coming for my TS , maybe I should have bought a second clean sweep system? 
This is never ending


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok so I just purchased the clean sweep router rings and the lower cabinet .Was going to build the lower part but thought they engineered this system so go that route.
> Seeing as I have an Incra router plate coming for my TS , maybe I should have bought a second clean sweep system?
> This is never ending


It's only money. Get it. Besides, some of us need to stimulate the economy to make life better for everyone else.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> It's only money. Get it. Besides, some of us need to stimulate the economy to make life better for everyone else.


Funny as that's exactly what I tell people 

And I've never once seen a hurst pulling a Uhaul


----------

